# Shop Vac for Degassing?



## PPBart (Dec 3, 2010)

I've read posts where some have used a shop vac for vacuum transfers of wine... Would that not work also for degassing? 

How much vacuum is really needed to adequately degass wine? Seems like just a few inches should be far beyond any vacuum the wine would ever be exposed to in real life.


----------



## xoltri (Dec 3, 2010)

Someone on winepress.us experimented with this. A shop vac is ok for racking but it only pulls about 3" vacuum. You need around 20" vacuum to degas. So it's way under powered for this purpose.

Your only option with it would be to splash rack. I'm not really sure how effective that is though as I've never tried it with a shop vac.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 3, 2010)

A shop vac probably won't do, it's built to move air, not create significant negative pressure. 

Think of it this way (in the opposite fashion): If you wanted to put air your bike tire, you'd need to find something designed move air from the outside into the tire. A window fan can move lots of air from one place to another, but no matter how you tried to funnel the fan's air into the tire, you wouldn't be able to pump the tire up to the pressure you need. A tire pump would work just fine, but it would be lousy at cooling you off on a hot day.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2010)

Nope, wont work for degassing. Bust out a few bucks and get yorself a aspirator pump like lots of us have done and youll be glad you did!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't even imagine the brain child that came up with this idea. I find wine making very relaxing and the last thing I need to hear is some damn shop vac running in the room or any room for that matter.


----------



## J-Gee (Dec 16, 2010)

I had to laugh at your reply,Dan.I concur.An aspirator and ph meter are on my list of things to purchase.


----------



## Lurker (Dec 23, 2010)

Pearlhouse, where are you?


----------

